# Interesting Russian Watch Website



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Been pottering around on the web today trying to find some evidence as to whether this is genuine or not (following the news about how even cheap Russian watches are now being faked in China







):










I bought it from a shop in Saigon ten or so years ago for $10 (along with a Vostok Komandirskie). I know the Vostok is genuine, but I was always suspicious about the Raketa. It's quartz! Never heard of a Raketa quartz before.

Anway, I stumbled upon AUTOSOVIET on my web travels whch seems to support the idea it really is a Russian quartz (8-jewel, R-2350 movement).

The site's mainly about Russian cars and bikes but has a great section on Russian watches and the author's own collection







Lots and lots and lots of watches (there's a link to the watch section about half-way down the main page).


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne - you haven't looked at Stan's website have you







?

Look under quartz







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be buggered









Trying to trick me by hiding it in the quartz section eh?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Here you go Rich, sorry I hid it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheers Stan









Crikey, that's got stars, Stars _and_ Stripes, hammers, sickles, the lot









Mine's about the same age. Guess they didn't make too many of the quartz versions by their usual standards.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think Raketa had automated production of quartz movements like far eastern companies did. It would probably have been cheaper to buy quartz movements in than to make them.









Like Rekord et al do today.

Yep it is one funky watch, thank you.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yours is post 1992 rhaythorne. Probably made just before Raketa went belly up.

The inscription "Glasnost" appears under the hammer and sickle.

I think some of these are still being put together today with mechanical movements for tourists and the trendy "CCCP" crowd.

You don't see many real Russian quartz versions around. Either they've been chucked away or sellers just don't think anyone will want them.

Worth very little except to nutters like me and Stan and if I may presume to say so - you














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

You doubted I was a nutter?









Bugger me senseless.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Ian,
> 
> You doubted I was a nutter?
> 
> ...


 I'm certain you're bonkers Stan







.

Rich might think I'm being rude if I put him in the same bracket as us







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:



> Yours is post 1992 rhaythorne


You're absolutely right. Just had a look in my old passport which shows I was in Vietnam in 1994.



> ...nutters like me and Stan and if I may presume to say so - you


I certainly resemble that remark


----------

